# Pat The Bunny @ F.B.K. - Seattle, WA - February 11th, 2015



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 9, 2015)

PAT THE BUNNY (solo/acoustic) (TUCSON)
https://patthebunny.bandcamp.com/

MOON BANDITS (LA)
http://moonbandits.bandcamp.com/

SPACEWASTER
spacewaster.bandcamp.com

9:00 SHARP
$3-5 SUGGESTED DONATION
F.B.K.
6272 Ellis Avenue, Georgetown, Seattle, Washington


NO DOUCHEBAGS
NO DINGUSPLAY
NO DRUNK GRAFITTI'ING THE NEIGHBORHOOD


----------

